# emachine sound driver needed



## chris_j11 (Sep 12, 2003)

can someone help me help my friend w/his sound driver
we re-format the pc but we can't find some of the driver cd
i tried going to emachine website and it's no help

all the info i can get on his emachine:
Model: T6212
Serial: XRS53 100 02009
Motherboard: MS-7093


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.e4allinc.info/dir1/motherboards/socket939/msi7093_downloads.htm


----------



## chris_j11 (Sep 12, 2003)

thnks for the site, much appreciated


----------



## chris_j11 (Sep 12, 2003)

another request, the site you provided a video card driver for 
ATI RX/RS480 system driver package.
His computer has Radeon Express 200

Can I just d/l the latest xp video card driver at ATI.com or does his card required a diff driver from another site or can i used the ATI RX/RS480 system driver package from the site you provided

there is also a exclamation mark on the device manager saying SM Bus controller
how can i fix that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

sm bus controller if it is intel then this
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...SFullName=Windows*+XP+Professional&submit=Go!
https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=640


----------

